# not quite 3 yrs



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

My boy Ozzy I stacked and took pictures. Not the best when your alone. Has filled out a lot in a year. Built for speed and endurance.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Well done. Ozzy is beautiful.

They grow south to north 1-2 years old, right? Then, they grow east to west from 2-3 years old.

Been watching that for 26-27 years now.

Continued success with his badass self!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks. Yes he won’t be fully mature till he’s 4 given his lines. He’s built to work


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Let's just say Ozzy would not be safe around me. I'd take him home in a heartbeat. He's well put together.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Rionel said:


> Let's just say Ozzy would not be safe around me. I'd take him home in a heartbeat. He's well put together.


Thank you. You would have to get past me first lol


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Thank you. You would have to get past me first lol


Completely appropriate-ha ha!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

That Ozzy is a well put together dog.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

I will have a black gsd one day.

What's your address again? 

What's his height & weight?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

chuckd said:


> I will have a black gsd one day.
> 
> What's your address again?
> 
> What's his height & weight?


25 1/2in 76.6


----------

